# Do, Dump or Marry? Alessandro Nivola



## pinksugar (Jul 20, 2009)

He played Coco Chanel's lover in Coco Avant Chanel. I thought he was really sexy in this role, but not so much in other pictures I've seen of him.

So. Would you do, dump or marry him?

















pictures from google.


----------



## Adrienne (Jul 20, 2009)

Eww on the second photo lol. I'd do him though. I had a school crush on him back when the movie Face Off came out. He was such a dork but so darn cute! I love the last photo.Yummy!


----------



## Aprill (Jul 20, 2009)

eww dump


----------



## pinksugar (Jul 20, 2009)

I think it's the eyes. He has nice eyes. The rest of his face... meh, not so much. TBH I really don't know why I found him so attractive, but I did.


----------



## Adrienne (Jul 20, 2009)

Me neither, it's an annoying attraction lol.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jul 20, 2009)

He's not really my type, but I can see in the first pic what you might've seen in him. lol.


----------



## lolaB (Jul 20, 2009)

That second pic makes me nervous, lol. I'd probably be his friend. Why isn't that an option?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pinksugar (Jul 21, 2009)

LOL. It should be an option. The next one of these I do will be do, dump, marry or befriend. LOL


----------



## xtiffanyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Maybe do when intoxicated? I don't find him unattractive, but I don't find him hot either.


----------



## pinksugar (Jul 21, 2009)

it must be one of those things where he's only attractive from certain angles, in certain movies.

He was pretty hot speaking french anyway!


----------



## xtiffanyx (Jul 21, 2009)

I know what you mean...there are actors I don't find that good looking, but they're hot in certain roles



.


----------



## purpleRain (Jul 21, 2009)

no not doing it for me


----------



## magneticheart (Jul 31, 2009)

Dump. Not my type at all.


----------

